# Projector Ceiling Mount



## Cecil (Mar 7, 2014)

Any specific brands or types of ceiling mounts to look for or stay away from? Need to mount my Epson HC2000 approximately 16" from the ceiling, and would like to have good adjustment so I don't have to use the keystone (using it causes a lite frame around the picture area). 

Also want one that can be securely held in place so it doesn't have to be constantly adjusted. 

Hoping to spend around $30 or less, though can go more if there is adequate reason to do so.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Look at these:

https://www.parts-express.com/cat/projector-mounts/263 

http://www.monoprice.com/Search/Index?keyword=projector+mounts 

I use a Dayton, have had it up for 4 years, works great.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Also, what are you mounting to? Finished drywall ceiling?


----------



## Cecil (Mar 7, 2014)

Dougme57 said:


> Also, what are you mounting to? Finished drywall ceiling?


Yeah I guess so. Just a normal painted ceiling.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

It's a little more expensive but peerless mounts are great! You'll get 3 parts the brace the pole and the mount. Their ceiling braces come in a few types, some you can even manually adjust the pole position between two ceiling joists; lets you get the projector perfectly centered.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

+1. I have the Peerless PRGUNV holding up my ~24lb. JVC DLA-HD250. Not only is the mount rock solid, but adjustments are very easy to make, and removing / re-mounting the PJ is also easy to do.


----------



## Dougme57 (Sep 4, 2013)

Also if you are not lucky enough to hit a ceiling joist check these out. I have been using them for 4 years, 3 of these and no worries.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/WingIts-...H=REC-_-product-2-_-100171703-_-202552914-_-N


----------



## Cecil (Mar 7, 2014)

Dougme57 said:


> Also if you are not lucky enough to hit a ceiling joist check these out. I have been using them for 4 years, 3 of these and no worries.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/WingIts-...H=REC-_-product-2-_-100171703-_-202552914-_-N


No idea if a joist is where I need it to be mounted. I can screw a slab of MDF on the ceiling and mount the mount to that though if needed. 


This is so far the only one with the adjustments I need. Need the mount to come down 16" from the ceiling. 
http://www.amazon.com/Projector-Cei...0322&sr=1-13&keywords=projector+ceiling+mount


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

FWIW:
- http://www.amazon.com/Peerless-PRG-EXB-W-12-6-Inch-20-6-Inch-Adjustable/dp/B001GEL9RW
- Other Peerless models with extensions (PDF), many (most?) of which are available at Amazon.com.


----------

